# KME



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 25, 2010)

http://www.khaosmonsterenergy.proboards.com/index.cgi

i think you might like this people!


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the people here might not :I

May I ask what exactly is the idea of this little forum of yours?
other than boosting your internet ego, that is


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 25, 2010)

there is no point just so me and awesome people who join can talk


----------



## Flora (Sep 25, 2010)

from general experience, TCoDians don't really like the advertisement of forums, particularly not if they don't really have a topic. And this...has no actual topic.


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 25, 2010)

yea the topic is awesmoeness


----------



## Flora (Sep 25, 2010)

Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> yea the topic is awesmoeness


awesomeness...isn't a topic, really.


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 25, 2010)

Im almost positive it is


----------



## Autumn (Sep 25, 2010)

what is there to do other than talk about "awesomeness"? how do you talk about "awesomeness" anyway? "OMG I LOVE AWESOMENESS IT'S SO... _AWESOME_" seriously. There's nothing there that would draw TCoDians to it.


----------



## Flora (Sep 25, 2010)

(also, for the record, correct spelling makes it _much_ easier to take you seriously.)


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 25, 2010)

Just simple talking is awesome talking. no one should love awesome or love being awesome you just be it.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 26, 2010)

I am already on one forum I like; what would make me want to join yours? It offers nothing that this forum doesn't, and I quite like it here. Why would I join a forum of seven members to talk about nothing that I can't already talk about here with people I know? 

also, going around saying that you're awesome is probably the fastest way to make people think otherwise.


----------



## Solstice (Sep 26, 2010)

Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> http://www.khaosmonsterenergy.proboards.com/index.cgi
> 
> i think you might like this people!


Didn't check it yet. And for the record, Proboards is one of the most unstable boards I've ever seen, and the fact that there are choices out there like Simple Machines.



Equinoxe said:


> I'm pretty sure that the people here might not :I
> 
> May I ask what exactly is the idea of this little forum of yours?
> other than boosting your internet ego, that is


Win. But seriously, you need an idea.



Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> there is no point just so me and awesome people who join can talk


You realize no one will join unless you have a have an idea for it?



Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> almost





Leafpool said:


> what is there to do other than talk about "awesomeness"? how do you talk about "awesomeness" anyway? "OMG I LOVE AWESOMENESS IT'S SO... _AWESOME_" seriously. There's nothing there that would draw TCoDians to it.


I feel no reason to join. So yeah.



Flora and Ashes said:


> (also, for the record, correct spelling makes it _much_ easier to take you seriously.)


I a'm takig u so seriusly nuw. Bad spelling makes me feel like dying.


Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> Just simple talking is awesome talking. no one should love awesome or love being awesome you just be it.


No one else said you were awesome. I'm pretty sure they were joking around in your intro topic. olet;431314]I am already on one forum I like; what would make me want to join yours? It offers nothing that this forum doesn't, and I quite like it here. Why would I join a forum of seven members to talk about nothing that I can't already talk about here with people I know? 

also, going around saying that you're awesome is probably the fastest way to make people think otherwise.[/QUOTE]
I'll consider joining Just read the rules and improve your forums.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 26, 2010)

derp I'm ate with my standard response~

pointless.


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

Xero the Echidna said:


> Didn't check it yet. And for the record, Proboards is one of the most unstable boards I've ever seen, and the fact that there are choices out there like Simple Machines.
> 
> IT FREE OKAY!
> 
> ...



Ok


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 26, 2010)

Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> My friends on cosmo forums said i was awesome


I paid a little visit to these 'Cosmo Forums'
... oh dear
let these compiled screenshots of the changing banner-slogan speak for themselves:





I'm not sure if TCoDers really want to trust these people's opinions on what is 'awesome' :I
just sayin'


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

DONT JUDGE MY FRIENDS I WILL KILL YOU ALLLLLL> IWAS ONCE ADMIN OF COSMO FORUMS SO THERE FORE IT IS A PART OF ME


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

COSMO HAS UPDATED THERE SLOGAN www.cosmoforums.com


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2010)

Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> DONT JUDGE MY FRIENDS I WILL KILL YOU ALLLLLL> IWAS ONCE ADMIN OF COSMO FORUMS SO THERE FORE IT IS A PART OF ME


Do you really think we'll be interested in Cosmo Forums when the slogan can say "Faggotry is a bannable offense"? Are you aware of the fact that many members here are gay/bi?


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

NO THEY HAVE A NEW FUCCKING SLOGAN


----------



## Equinoxe (Sep 26, 2010)

... which is apparently this





what a great way to impress the people on this forum
definitely


either you're a crappy troll or just stupid


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

faggot is being used in the context of stupidity and not homosexuality. we have our own share of homosexual or bisexual members on cosmo too.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2010)

Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> faggot is being used in the context of stupidity and not homosexuality. we have our own share of homosexual or bisexual members on cosmo too.


but this is also on a forum with a slogan of "where queerness is a repressible felony"

it is not endearing


----------



## Green (Sep 26, 2010)

maybe he's a stupid troll

maybe he's the son of turbo

_squared_


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Sep 26, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> but this is also on a forum with a slogan of "where queerness is a repressible felony"
> 
> it is not endearing





> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/queer





> –adjective
> 1.
> strange or odd from a conventional viewpoint; unusually different; singular: a queer notion of justice.
> 2.
> of a questionable nature or character; suspicious; shady: Something queer about the language of the prospectus kept investors away.


???


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

MAYBE YOUR ALL GAY AND IM THE ONLY STRAIGHT ONE HERE!!! or maybe im mentaly retarded or maybe i have multiple personalites you will never know


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 26, 2010)

Khaos The Awesome Guy said:


> MAYBE YOUR ALL GAY AND IM THE ONLY STRAIGHT ONE HERE!!! or maybe im mentaly retarded or maybe i have multiple personalites you will never know


it's true, you know.


----------



## Green (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm willing to bet the second one.


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

My parents think so to


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Sep 26, 2010)

My avatar represents how I feel about this thread pretty well. Do you guys constantly have to be overly-condescending pricks who take everything literally? It's pretty depressing really.


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

yea you tell them


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

oh hey dude, what's up. i was just on my favorite forum, cosmo, when i heard you had joined tcod. anyway just wanted to say i think your site's great man. i'll probably join in a little bit, and hey, just ignore these negative nancies. they probably have no friends, live at home and enjoy taking pictures of their animanga collections.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2010)

___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> My avatar represents how I feel about this thread pretty well. Do you guys constantly have to be overly-condescending pricks who take everything literally? It's pretty depressing really.


*WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU HERE IF YOU DON'T LIKE US VERY MUCH.*


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Sep 26, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> *WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU HERE IF YOU DON'T LIKE US VERY MUCH.*


1. Why are you berating Khaos about his advertisement when you don't like his forum very much? See how that makes no sense? Good, now look at your post you absolute clown.

2. The author of Black Beauty once wrote that it's anyone's right to stick up to cruelty and oppression when they see it, and I'm certainly seeing cruelty and oppression radiating from this thread.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> *WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU HERE IF YOU DON'T LIKE US VERY MUCH.*


???

don't swear please, just private message him if you're this angry.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Sep 26, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> *WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU HERE IF YOU DON'T LIKE US VERY MUCH.*


SIZE 7 TEXT HOLY FUCKING SHIT GUYS WE BEST TAKE A STEP BACK


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> *WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU HERE IF YOU DON'T LIKE US VERY MUCH.*


WHY THE FUCK ARE YOU HERE YOU DONT GOT TO RED MY THREAD IF YOU DONT LIKE MY FORUM SO FUCK OFF YOU DIRTY LITTLE MEXICAN BASTARD


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2010)

Actually I'm just choosing not to respond cause I got really pissed at all this drama last time and I'd rather keep myself away this time

I could respond if I wanted but I'm not going to


----------



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> Actually I'm just choosing not to respond cause I got really pissed at all this drama last time and I'd rather keep myself away this time
> 
> I could respond if I wanted but I'm not going to


sounds like a sweet deal. you looked pretty silly last time anyway, it's understandable though, not everybody can be as good as cosmo knights UNDER PRESSURE.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Sep 26, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> Actually I'm just choosing not to respond cause I got really pissed at all this drama last time and I'd rather keep myself away this time
> 
> I could respond if I wanted but I'm not going to


Yeah no worries man that's real cool you knock out those degrading accusations on the sly and as soon as someone challenges you for being incredibly stupid you backpeddle out under the excuse that you 'gotta stay calm'.


----------



## Khaos The Awesome Guy (Sep 26, 2010)

UNDER PRESUSRE


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2010)

___urnamz2longfixit___ said:


> Yeah no worries man that's real cool you knock out those degrading accusations on the sly and as soon as someone challenges you for being incredibly stupid you backpeddle out under the excuse that you 'gotta stay calm'.


Actually I got warned last time because I made a provocative post and I'd rather not do that again.


----------



## Codename Salamander (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm pretty impressed


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Sep 26, 2010)

Leafpool said:


> Actually I got warned last time because I made a provocative post and I'd rather not do that again.


So you can't actually see your blatant stupidity? That's unfortunate, champ, but you're still young. You'll mature one day.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah, okay, that's really enough, you guys. Much as I hate to agree with the cosmo knights or whatever, this really wouldn't happen if you guys would just learn to shut up and get out of a thread when it gets stupid. YOU ARE NOT HELPING.


----------

